# Motorströme bei Stern/Dreieck



## olitheis (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ganz kurze Frage:
Welche Ströme messe ich bei einem Motor in Stern/Dreieck Schaltung an den Punkten -A- und -B-?
Wäre das rechnerisch Motornennstrom x 0.58? Oder wie rechnent man hier. 
Also ich weiß, dass das Motorschutzrelais auf diesen Wert engestellt wird, aber wie kommt das rechn. zustande und fließt auch dort dieser Strom oder ist es nur ein Einstellwert?

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Rayk (20 Juni 2007)

der Strom beträgt dort nur 0,58*Nennstrom, da in   Sternschaltung der Strom  nur Wurzel 3 *In beträgt und in Dreieck  dort ebenfalls der Strom  nur Wurzel 3 *In (also 0,58*I) beträgt, da sich der Strom in Dreieck aufteilt... hoffe das es  hilft.....
Diese Schaltung wird benutzt, um im Sternanlauf den Motor  vor Überstrom zu schützen.

gruß
Rayk


----------



## olitheis (20 Juni 2007)

Danke,
das  ist genau das, was ich wissen wollte.


----------



## olitheis (21 Juni 2007)

Hallo Rayk,

eine Frage noch:
Du hast geschrieben:


> der Strom beträgt dort nur 0,58*Nennstrom, da in Sternschaltung der Strom nur Wurzel 3 *In beträgt


Also müsst demnach der Strom 0,58 x IN = Wurzel3 x IN sein (?). Aber Wurzel3 ist doch ~1,73.
Ich denke mal es ist x0,58 und  /1,73, richtig?

Danke
Oli


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
0.58 ist das gleiche wie 1/Wurzel 3.

Kommt von P = U * I * Wurzel 3 bzw. I = P / (U * Wurzel 3)


----------



## mark_ (21 Juni 2007)

*Im Prinzip richtig*



Rayk schrieb:


> der Strom beträgt dort nur 0,58*Nennstrom, da in Sternschaltung der Strom nur Wurzel 3 *In beträgt und in Dreieck dort ebenfalls der Strom nur Wurzel 3 *In (also 0,58*I) beträgt, da sich der Strom in Dreieck aufteilt... hoffe das es hilft.....
> Diese Schaltung wird benutzt, um im Sternanlauf den Motor vor Überstrom zu schützen.
> 
> gruß
> Rayk


 

Die Rechnung ist völlig richtig. 
Allerdings schützt die Stern-Dreieck Schaltung nicht den Motor vor Überstrom sondern das wird gemacht um das speisende Netz nicht zu stark zu belasten. Steht so in der TAB2000 ab einer gewissen Motorgrösse ist eine gewisse Maßnahme zur Entlastung des Netzes zu benutzen.

Wollte nicht klugscheißen, aber der Vollständigkeit halber .......

P.


----------



## kiestumpe (21 Juni 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ganz kurze Frage:
> Welche Ströme messe ich bei einem Motor in Stern/Dreieck Schaltung an den Punkten -A- und -B-?
> Wäre das rechnerisch Motornennstrom x 0.58? Oder wie rechnent man hier.
> ...


 
Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich die Abbildung nicht ganz, was stellen die BMK's xxxM1 dar? Kondensatoren?
Fehlt da nicht das Schütz für die Umschaltung?


----------



## olitheis (21 Juni 2007)

@kieselpumpe
wo hast Du denn etwas von BMK's xxxM1 gelesen?

@mark_


> Die Rechnung ist völlig richtig


 ???
Ich hatte mich nur über 0,58 x IN = 1,73 x IN gewundert. Aber Larry Lafer hats ja erklärt, es ist 1/Wurzel3!

Oli


----------



## mark_ (21 Juni 2007)

*Andere Norm*

Sieht aus wie ein Schliesser im Kontaktplan.
Ist sicher nicht nach deutscher Norm gezeichnet.


----------



## olitheis (21 Juni 2007)

*für USA*

der Schaltplan ist nach US Norm gezeichnet, ist eine normale Stern/Dreieck Umschaltung.


----------



## mark_ (21 Juni 2007)

*die ammis*



olitheis schrieb:


> der Schaltplan ist nach US Norm gezeichnet, ist eine normale Stern/Dreieck Umschaltung.


 

Die zeichnen sich einen zurecht, dann geh mal davon aus, das es sich hier um Schliesser handelt.


----------



## kiestumpe (21 Juni 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> @kieselpumpe
> wo hast Du denn etwas von BMK's xxxM1 gelesen?
> 
> Oli


 
-134M1,-134M2, -134M3 - was sonst.

Gruss

kiestumpe


----------



## kiestumpe (21 Juni 2007)

Rayk schrieb:


> der Strom beträgt dort nur 0,58*Nennstrom, da in Sternschaltung der Strom nur Wurzel 3 *In beträgt und in Dreieck dort ebenfalls der Strom nur Wurzel 3 *In (also 0,58*I) beträgt, da sich der Strom in Dreieck aufteilt... hoffe das es hilft.....


 
Das kann so nicht stimmen


----------



## Rayk (22 Juni 2007)

ich korrigiere mich in Sternschaltung fließt 1/1,73 *In also 0,58* In....


----------



## kiestumpe (22 Juni 2007)

...das auch, ich meinter aber eher dass in Dreieckschaltung nicht der gleiche Strom fließt als in Sternschaltung, sondern das er in der Sternschaltung (im Strang) um den Faktor Wurzel 3 kleiner ist, da da auch die Strangspannung um den Faktor Wurzel  3 vorhanden ist.

Also:
Stern : U_strang =  Unenn / Wurzel 3
          I_strang = In /3
Dreieck : U = Unenn => I_strang = Inenn / Wurzel 3

da Inenn m.W. den Strom im Leiter angibt.

hth

kiestumpe


----------

